# Blast n Cast First Trip Help



## RoMo3371 (Jun 10, 2021)

We are 4 guys from Pa with 3 dogs, planning our first blast n cast trip for trout, smallies, woodcock and grouse. Just starting to make plans now and looking for recommendations on where to make base camp, parts of the Au sable to start for trout and or smallies, and best accommodations to stay that are dog friendly! We are really excited and appreciate any help or guidance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Popb (Feb 15, 2011)

Check out gateslodge.com. Located on the holy waters of the Au Sable river. They have lodging, a restaurant, fly shop, and guide trips. They are very helpful with not only fishing tips but also hunting. Bird numbers have been down. 


Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Frederic. Find the aspen on Mi-Hunt and you're between the manistee and ausauble headwaters.


----------

